# Wie solche Strahlen erzeugen?



## Ombra (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich mit Photoshop am besten solche Strahlen erzeugen?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/bluenespadnintendo28335.jpg/

Danke.


----------



## smileyml (23. Oktober 2012)

Diese Strahlen nennen sich Retro Strahlen.
Weiß man das, ist es eine kleine leichte Suchaufgabe und schon findet man diesen Link:
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/134100-retro-strahlen.html

Dort werden einige Wege beschrieben.
Zusätzlich wird aber auch auf dieses Tutorial hingewiesen:
http://www.fxencore.de/tutorial_detail/photoshop-tutorials/bildmanipulation/retro-strahlen/

Grüße Marco


----------



## pixographix (22. November 2012)

Hi Ombra,

also fals du die "Retro Strahlen" nicht selbst erstellen möchtest kannst dir auch bei deviantart.com solche Pinselspitzen/Brushes herunterladen oder generell mal in googel nach Brushes suchen. Dort solltest relativ schnell fündig werden. Mitlerweile gibt es viele qualitativ hochwertige Brushes.

Grüße
Dom


----------

